# Your HF "handle"?



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine speaks for itself...joined HF just before I got back to riding after 15 years off!

What does your "handle" represent? (I think there are some GREAT ones here, & some very inventive yet confusing ones and I'm constantly thinking "Wow! How did she/he choose that name? What does it mean to them?").

Anyone wanna share? :0)


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

An old nickname little person with big permed hair....looked like I belonged on the muppet show


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Mine is an old nickname as well. My real name is Heidi. In high school everyone called me mountain girl...they'd say "Heidi the mountain girl, chasing her goats down the mountain". People always think it's because I like mountains or that I grew up in a mountainous area. No, lol...I'm from the Mississippi River delta region and there are no mountains in sight. Years ago, when making my internet handle it was all I could think of and it turned into "mtngrl" the 7500 is my birth year and the year the handle was made. I use it everywhere.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ace is an "old flame" love of my horsie life - my old show gelding that is now in Nebraska teaching a family of girls to show. 80908 is my zip code.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine describes Brock's evil alter ego ;-) Some days I go to the paddock and find Brock, some days I go and find the Evil Horse of Doom.

I originally came up with the name when I had him stabled and took him out for exercise one stormy evening. He was arching his neck and his nostrils were flared, and the whites of his eyes were showing. The rain had made his coat jet black and he was doing little rears. I decided he looked like the Each Uisge or a kelpie (from Celtic mythology - water-dwelling horses that would lure unwitting people onto their backs and then gallop off back to their lake where they would drown and eat their victim).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have zero imagination, mine is my name.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

xD I love everyone's explanations - answers a lot of questions 
Among my friend's I've always been known as Punk or Punker - or my fiance's family calls me 'La Rockerita' - Little Rocker Girl xD
My horse's name is Tank - so my user is Punk's Tank


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine is Wallaby because...I guess it's my nickname. 
It started out as my "camp name" for the summer camp I spent 5 summers at, and where I was working in 2007 when I joined HF, but apparently "Wallaby" is so "me" (according to those that know me best) that people still call me Wallaby... 
It's basically gotten to where my real name (Emily) feels really intimate and personal, whereas "Wallaby" is just my normal-feeling name. :rofl:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> Mine is Wallaby because...I guess it's my nickname.
> It started out as my "camp name" for the summer camp I spent 5 summers at, and where I was working in 2007 when I joined HF, but apparently "Wallaby" is so "me" (according to those that know me best) that people still call me Wallaby...
> It's basically gotten to where my real name (Emily) feels really intimate and personal, whereas "Wallaby" is just my normal-feeling name. :rofl:


I keep getting confused and thinking you're a fellow Aussie


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I keep getting confused and thinking you're a fellow Aussie


:lol: Don't worry, you aren't the only one. :lol:

And really, how I got Wallaby in the first place is because back, before I went to camp, a friend and I were talking about what my name should be and he thought of Wallaby completely out of the blue. Then it stuck. haha
I do want to visit Australia one day and I have a birthmark that's shaped like Aus so...bonus points? :lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> I do want to visit Australia one day and I have a birthmark that's shaped like Aus so...bonus points? :lol:


Mate, that's practically a citizenship guarantee


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

mine is a nickname.....haha
my dad says i was born and grew up with a rope in my hand. its def. my favorite event and i go everywhere on the farm roping anything i can lol


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Deserthorse : my favorite breed, Arabians, currently owned by only one, and woman...well, obvious;-)


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

YEAY!!

I love this! I am SO glad that MuppetGirl, PunksTank,EvilHorseOfDoom, and Wallaby posted so quickly, as you guys are some I've really tried guessing about...I was farrr off!

Some "seemed" more obvious, right? Like RoperChick (likes to rope!) but obviously I couldn't have known it was a nickname. And DesertHorseWoman I assumed was a woman who lives in the desert and is a horsewoman, but didn't guess it was related to the BREED of horse owned by the woman (DESERT HORSE breed, aka, an Arab!!). ;0)

AlexS had me wondering if her name was "Alesis", just written interestingly, or was her name "Alex" and the "S" was one of those Smiley/worried-face icon sort of things; such as this: :0S (hehe...) Mtngrl & Ace, your's are super clever as well...I haven't seen too many if your posts for some reason, but I'll always remember those posts when I see them now!

Goes to show that as you get to "know" people on the forum and begin to learn about their ideas, disciplines of riding, etc...you, (or at least I) begin to wonder more about the "person" behind the ideas/concepts/points of view I'm reading all the time, and "handles" are able to "communicate" a lot!

Thanks, guys! Keep 'em coming!...I love it learning about everyone's different little "stories"! :0)


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm loving it too - I didn't know yours referred to a return to riding! Seems obvious now I know but it wasn't lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine is my heart horse's registered name


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

00pi as in 3.14....like 007...if I told you where it came from though, I'd have to kill you. :wink:
Not horse related at all, but I use it all the time.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine is a name from a novella I was writing a long time ago - Chiilaa was the baddie. It stuck. Oh, and it's pronounced "ch - I - la".


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Hehe...well Evil, glad to know my handle carried a "hint" of mystery, for someone at least! I feel less boring now!!

Chiilaa...I LOVE how pretty your handle is! I figured out how to pronounce it by saying it slowly once, BUT, and this is weird, so bear with me...The double "ii" & double "aa" always remind me of the lowercase letters for recessive genes...AND...since you are practically our resident EXPERT on COLOR and breeding/dominant and recessive traits; even thought they aren't the "same" lowercase letters used to indicate such, well, I just ALWAYS ASSUMED you chose to use "double lowercase letters" in your handle to somehow represent that aspect of your knowledge (you & NDAppy!)...I'm such a dork! :0)

For HowClever--That is an AWESOME registered name for a horse! I had always kinda thought that was the story behind yours! (Yeay! I got one!!)...

For doubleopi; I always thought it was like "double opie", as in, two Opie's but that makes WAY less sense & I am now totally intrigued by the MYSTERY!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmm putting my nerd hat on, doubleopi is the result of 22 over James Bond...am I way off the mark so far? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

"Walkinthewalk" is a double entendre.

I have Tennessee Walkers and, growing up as a farm hand on my parents' farm in the early 60's, I was taught to "walk the walk, don't just talk the talk"


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

mine is my last name & my first initial


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

These are awesome...I figured out that the second part of "Walkinthewalk" was basically like the colloquialism, but didn't put the TWH part together!

And, everytime I see "Littrella" I think "someone who is very literal--A 'littrella'"!! Duh!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Frank is my old guy....Beans was one I had at one time-no longer do, but the name stuck for stuff like this. My nickname tends to give people the wrong idea......sleepercell.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm boring. I'm Mandy in real life. Mine is my monogram and the kind of horses my family has raised since the 50s. 

I briefly considered using my other horse nickname dubbed by my students and though it holds truth it could be offensive, they call me "The Showmanship Nazi" A side funny along that line, one of my lesson kiddos wrote a paper awhile back about their role model - he picked me (super flattering!) but he added to his paper one of the things I say jokingly and wrote in his paper "Mandy's training philosophy is 'Don't beat the horse, beat the kid!'" :lol:

Franknbeans - even though I knew the backstory for yours, I still can't help thinking of camping and eating beans & weenies


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

(As you guys can LIKELY TELL by now, I'm a very "visually-verbal person...). 

And also a big-time NERD! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

"Busy" speaks for itself, lol "Smurf" is nickname at my old job. We were always in blue haz mat suits
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

NB stands for Nasty Brat which is what we called my old event horse. Eventer kind of speaks for itself :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

blue eyed pony is for the "new horse" at the time of my joining the forum - a buckskin with one partly blue eye. I thought it was so cool I finally had a horse with blue eyes, even if it was only about half of one eye!

Now I'm eyeing off a little chestnut paint colt with two blue eyes... just casually in case Magic doesn't come good, but at this rate it's looking like she will, so I won't have to look for new horses  [I hate searching for horses, I don't have much money so it's nearly impossible for me to find quality, ammy-friendly horses with potential for the upper levels of jumping, least not within my price range]


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Frank is my old guy....Beans was one I had at one time-no longer do, but the name stuck for stuff like this. My nickname tends to give people the wrong idea......sleepercell.


I remember reading sometime shortly after I joined what your handle meant because someone had asked about it or it had come up somehow in another thread about something unrelated, and you had also mentioned being a nurse! Being one myself, the name/meaning stuck for me from way back!:lol: 

MHFoundation Quarters;
I think that ROCKS....loved your story! AND just as an aside... I think your handle has a really "professional" ring to it for some reason...Perhaps it's the way the letters all come together nicely, not sure, but it seems very "official" to me! 

LOVING the meaning behing NBEventer...Nasty Brat! (CAN be SO fitting many-a-horse, eh?!) So clever...

AS is Busy Smurf!! That's GREAT...I wonder what type of work you did wearing HazMat gear?! Something very "top secret"!:shock: We used to call the bunny suits we gave to the dad/significant other to wear into the O.R. for C-Sections (back when I was a labor and delivery nurse) the "smurf suit"...all blue, head to toe and made from paper...JUST what the majority of people want to be wearing as their first pic with their new child is taken! :wink:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Cowgirls boots is because well, I dunno. I'm a girl...who wears cowboy boots :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Rookie because it was the only thing I could think of when I signed on. The other choice would have been a horses nickname but really Hairball does not sound great and Burtron is not wonderful, and likewise Jerkface just sounded mean. So, Rookie it is.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, horses and food items do not come to mind for me franknbeans. Just a scene from an older movie that I've been trying to repress for years! Lol!


I am rather original as well. New Image Training Center is my farm name =)


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Mines boring. When I went to UF years ago they would give every student an email handle. There initials and some random # and a letter. Mine was lrh9y. You had to use it so much it stuck in my head so now I just added UF in front and there ya go. 
Not very creative.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Frank is my old guy....Beans was one I had at one time-no longer do, but the name stuck for stuff like this. My nickname tends to give people the wrong idea......sleepercell.


Hahaha, glad you cleared it up. I definitely had the wrong idea, lol.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Fun!
Some of these are so funny! Franknbeans reminds me of both of those, movie and DH eats beans with chips... 

Flygap is the name of the gorge below my mountain. Back in the day the old-timers set up their whiskey stills down there by the springs. The flys were so bad you had to race your horses through really fast or else they would go mad. My dear old neighbor who owns that property told me stories of it from when he was a boy. He helped herd hogs through there to the train that used to run north of here.
So nothing personal but I ride through there to get to the trails and always think of how it was back then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Can you guess? I've used that ID for over 20 years in various places.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> Can you guess? I've used that ID for over 20 years in various places.


I don't get it. You ride turkeys? Or llamas?


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to have a tumblr named that, I was going to just put "Foxes" but I forgot to go back and erase the rest. haha.
Edit: Its also the name of a piece of computer art that I did,


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Hmmm putting my nerd hat on, doubleopi is the result of 22 over James Bond...am I way off the mark so far?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol, I'm not exactly sure what you mean. Though I may be dense.  It came about during Geometry in...9th (?) grade. Learning about how to calculate circumference of a circle kinda drives people crazy sometimes. :wink:
I love your name by the way!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> I don't get it. You ride turkeys? Or llamas?


Yes... Have you seen some of my horses?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> Yes... Have you seen some of my horses?


Can't say I have *wanders off to go look*


(can you tell I am stalling because I don't want to work today? lol)


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I own a Pembroke Welsh Corgi...best dog in the world!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

BBBCrone = Bareback, Bitless and Barefoot. It's how I roll errrr or use to before age set in. Although, barefoot still applies! For myself (I hate shoes) and whatever horses come our way. The crone part just means I'm old.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Who doesnt like ponies..? 
I tend to call my horse a pony and/or ponyface a lot.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I just use my horse's name Duffy he is my Belgium horse a real love


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Yes... Have you seen some of my horses?


 
LOLOL Yes. The operative word being "some."

Once upon a time there was a bunch of old ladies who got together and rode ---- Hags on Nags. We weren't original, we stole the name. I have, in my online life, also been SCspots, because I used to ride a spotted saddle horse.

Pat

P.S. I don't ride nags. LOLOL


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

My mom picked mine out for me when I was like 10 :rofl: My name is Tia and I love animals... to she just threw the two together and added a "z" because back in the day "z"'s made everything cool.

And really, I'm too lazy to think up something new


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Mine is basically my name with some extra letters. My name first and middle names are Ellie and Grace. 'ie' also didn't look good so I replaced that with a 'y'. So yeah, Ellie Grace = ellygraceee.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My horse's name is Aires, he's half draft (and looks it) and I was feeling particularly British the day I made my handle (actually, Mum looked better than Mom).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci is my mare's name, I often sing "Ricci love" to her as way of greeting. The zero throws some people off, but it was originally a password before I made it a public nickname, and you needed a number. Haha. 

And it's pronounced Ricky, not like richy. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I made this years ago for a username for something else, and it was just what I could see at the moment. On my desk that day I had a rubber ducky and peppered beef jerky. So pepperduck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Speed Racer is kind of a gentle, sardonic poke at myself, as well as in homage to the anime of the same name. 

I'm so NOT a speed racer type when I drive or ride, so I thought the name was good, ironic fun. 

Plus, I adored Speed Racer when I was a wee girl child, and had quite the crush on him. I was going to marry him, especially since that annoying, whiny Trixie didn't deserve him! :wink:

Even now that I'm all grown up, I still have a thing for Speed. I have a Speed Racer mousepad at work. I work with engineers, so everyone's a little geeky and nobody thinks my mousepad is weird.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Plus, I adored Speed Racer when I was a wee girl child, and had quite the crush on him. I was going to marry him, especially since that annoying, whiny Trixie didn't deserve him! :wink:



*sighs* ... for me it was Jonny Quest. He knows not what he lost!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

rookie said:


> Rookie because it was the only thing I could think of when I signed on. The other choice would have been a horses nickname but really Hairball does not sound great and Burtron is not wonderful, and likewise Jerkface just sounded mean. So, Rookie it is.


OK, now this thread is getting too long for me (exhausted just home from work now!) to comment on everyone's ("Yah!" yells all of HF in unison!) HOWEVER, when anyone's explanation makes me rofl, gonna have to give some props...and yours DEFINITELY meets that criteria! HA!! (And, just between you and me and the wall, "Hairball" or "Jerkface" might have been simply awesomely refreshing!) Ha again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Miss Colors has a couple of meanings now. It used to be just an identity crisis when I was in highschool. My last name is my mothers ex husbands, last name, that she was married to before I was born, and he was not my father. 
Well I chose "Colors" to become my stand in last name. So just about everyone I went to high school with knows me as *Casey Colors, *in fact, I had a celebrity moment the other day. "Oh hey! Youre Casey Colors right??" Yes creepy. lol. 

I led a gay rights protest and that helped my name stick.
I named my business after it, Colors Promotions(no longer in business). 
And I introduced my self as that for 4 years. I now just use my first name.
OH! and My horse is crazy colored, (3 to be exact, and then he changes colors too.) He's a varnish Appaloosa. 

So it just kinda stuck. And Miss cause I'm not married, yet.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My name is Jessie, but my barn buddies thought it would be funny to start calling me Jessabel (yes, a pun off of "Jezebel") because I'm such an old-fashioned prude. The one that started it was my instructor, and I have a lot of respect for her, so I just see it as an affectionate joke. 

Still gives people the wrong impression, though. Thanks, girls. :lol:


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

New_image said:


> I'm sorry, horses and food items do not come to mind for me franknbeans. Just a scene from an older movie that I've been trying to repress for years! Lol!
> 
> 
> I am rather original as well. New Image Training Center is my farm name =)


First...great farm name AND handle...love 'em both...!
NOW; ON TO THE IMPORTANT STUFF...

(Excerpt): "I got just one question for you kid. HOW--ON EARTH...DID YOU MANAGE...TO GET THE FRANK...UNDER...THE BEANS???".
Tell me we aren't talking Something About Mary, circa 1994? GOTTA BE, RIGHT?? ;0) One of THE best comedies/SCENES OF ALL TIME!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

uflrh9y said:


> Mines boring. When I went to UF years ago they would give every student an email handle. There initials and some random # and a letter. Mine was lrh9y. You had to use it so much it stuck in my head so now I just added UF in front and there ya go.
> Not very creative.


Might not be considered super "creative" however it speaks volumes for the intact nature of your long term memory!! hehe Nah, its SUPER COOL...Just help a tired old night shift nurse out with one bit of info...what is "UF"?? Feeling über dumb right now, but HAD to ask!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Petite Pyromaniac = Adolescent identity crisis.

Whenever I need a user name it's NEVER taken, so I still use it for everything.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm thinking University of Florida, B2H.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

MissColors said:


> Miss Colors has a couple of meanings now. It used to be just an identity crisis when I was in highschool. My last name is my mothers ex husbands, last name, that she was married to before I was born, and he was not my father.
> Well I chose "Colors" to become my stand in last name. So just about everyone I went to high school with knows me as *Casey Colors, *in fact, I had a celebrity moment the other day. "Oh hey! Youre Casey Colors right??" Yes creepy. lol.
> 
> I led a gay rights protest and that helped my name stick.
> ...


OKAY...NOW THAT STORY deserves some props!! A)It's not super brief (my kinda post!! hehe)
B) It's a relevant name through many periods of your life!
and
C) It totally DOES APPLY to like, 9,000 different things! 
An A+ "handle" no DOUBT!! (&, I just saw below that you, too, remember "the" movie scene...WooHoo!!!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In fifth grade we learned the ending "-ophile", which is "one who is a lover of". Of course, I stuck "equin-" on the front and changed the "o" to an "i", and Voila!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I got tired of seeing BarrelRacer45, BarrelLover, LoveBarrels, BarrelRacer, IBarrelRace.. All of the usernames that are almost exactly alike.. I still wanted mine to show that I barrel race but it was something different and I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Fun!
> Some of these are so funny! Franknbeans reminds me of both of those, movie and DH eats beans with chips...
> 
> Flygap is the name of the gorge below my mountain. Back in the day the old-timers set up their whiskey stills down there by the springs. The flys were so bad you had to race your horses through really fast or else they would go mad. My dear old neighbor who owns that property told me stories of it from when he was a boy. He helped herd hogs through there to the train that used to run north of here.
> ...


FlyGap, your's is one of those handles that, much like TinyLiny and Smrobs, I've been sorta quietly curious about the "meanings" behind practically since I started with HF!!
GREAT STORY AND GREAT NAME...I totally dig it!! Thank you for SHARING a bit of your history with us!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> BBBCrone = Bareback, Bitless and Barefoot. It's how I roll errrr or use to before age set in. Although, barefoot still applies! For myself (I hate shoes) and whatever horses come our way. The crone part just means I'm old.


THAT rocks. Plain and simple...'nuff said, and I love it!!!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> I got tired of seeing BarrelRacer45, BarrelLover, LoveBarrels, BarrelRacer, IBarrelRace.. All of the usernames that are almost exactly alike.. I still wanted mine to show that I barrel race but it was something different and I hadn't seen before.


Your handle (which I totally love, BTW) ALWAYS makes me feel like galloping bareback through a field of wheat or something! Yah, I know, I'm super weird...and growing MORE weird as I grow more exhausted...off to SLEEP momentarily--!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> Your handle (which I totally love, BTW) ALWAYS makes me feel like galloping bareback through a field of wheat or something! _Posted via Mobile Device_


Drum, it's a shame there isn't video of that rock star run Sat. afternoon *kicks herself for not getting the camera out* :lol: The bareback part was accurate anyway...

I'm totally coming back and stealing that rotten old man.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol MHF, I'm shocked he wasn't worse than he was.. he's usually more of a snot than that bareback. I'm glad you got to see his rotten personality and pouting. I'll leave my car and come visit.. I'll bring him with me and leave him.



Back2Horseback said:


> Your handle (which I totally love, BTW) ALWAYS makes me feel like galloping bareback through a field of wheat or something! Yah, I know, I'm super weird...and growing MORE weird as I grow more exhausted...off to SLEEP momentarily--!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol thanks.. I think galloping bareback through a wheat field would be awesome.


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

My name is Sam and my nickname is badger, i have nonidea why its badger but everyones been calling me badger for around 6 years even my teachers at school!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

< ------ Self explanatory.. *smile*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Val is my real name. :wink: And since not every forum allows such a short one I added kitten before (since I have a big heart for kitties).


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

the first half was a gift horse from a friend. I was honored to be given such a horse. She broke out into a great little saddle horse. The second half was my dream horse. i bought him as a new born. he suffered a terrible injury as a yearling and had to be put down.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Alexis Rose was a dog I had when my husband and I first got married. She was just a homely looking mutt so I gave her a beautiful name to match her sweet personality. When I was thinking of her name, Texas Rose came to mind and I knew that wouldn't work so I changed it to Alexis Rose. 

My real name is Shannon.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

My screen name for EVERYTHING is StarfireSparrow. I think I had registered on the forum with that years ago and had never used it much, no longer had the pass word or the old email address. My fiance uses MysterySoul for everything and when I found out that my normal one was taken, I had to come up with something on the fly. It works out ok for me.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I get asked about mine all the time. Its Wet rain not we train. I use it because I came up with it many years ago and I seem to remember it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> I get asked about mine all the time. Its Wet rain not we train. I use it because I came up with it many years ago and I seem to remember it.


Thanks for clearing that up. I've been pronouncing it in my head as We Train.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I should have done a study on it with the people who see it as "wet rain" and those who see it as "we train"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've always read it as "wet rain"


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

When I registered I purposely left it all lower case to see how it would be perceived.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wetrain17 said:


> I get asked about mine all the time. Its Wet rain not we train.


****! I was sure it's "we train"!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

LOL, oh the confussion. I should have let this ride longer.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well my Name came from what I saw looking out my window,lol. We were showing & breeding APHA horses. Still do a little showing but not so much & we are not really breeding anymore,sold much of our breeding stock.We have downsized & My pasture now looks more solid than painted these days:lol: Have 2 SPB,1 AQHA & only 2 "Painted" ones out there now....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well pish, I was being LOGICAL._ All_ rain is wet, so why would you have a redundant user name? :wink:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Well pish, I was being LOGICAL._ All_ rain is wet, so why would you have a redundant user name? :wink:


pssf, you should know better then to use logic on this board; we're horse people.:wink: My creative skills are lacking; it's my first screen name back when AOL was all a fuss.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> ****! I was sure it's "we train"!


 

Me too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My name is a childhood nickname. The "liny" comes from Caroline.
I am often called "Tinylily" here by mistake. 
I am neither Tiny, nor a Lily. 

Call me "Tiny". Makes me feel small, even if it ain't true.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Well pish, I was being LOGICAL._ *All*_* rain is wet*, so why would you have a redundant user name? :wink:


You are wrong, SR!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WATER rain is wet. Dagnabbit Val, you know what I mean! :evil:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

::golf clap:: to you KV


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> ::golf clap:: to you KV


Don't encourage her, Wetty. :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

ok


----------



## LeafOnTheWind (Oct 17, 2012)

I was watching Serenity when I made my account. Wash has this line when he is flying Serenity (spaceship) where he says "I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I soar". The way he flew was very graceful, in a way, and I want that from my riding. Thus, LeafOnTheWind


----------



## BB2 (Oct 22, 2012)

BB2 is a long story actually. 

Around here, we have a kind of deer feed called BB Squared. My husband used to sell it, and I was a regular buyer of it at the store he worked at when we were in high-school and that is how we pretty much met and got married later on. It's a running joke for us... Put down the toilet lid! I should have never bought that BB Squared! 

And, my very first horse was Bon Bon so... BB.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> ok
> 
> Speed Racer - The Original TV Theme Song (Vintage) - YouTube


Go Speed Racer, go Speed Racer, go Speed Racer, GOOOO!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Analisa Paralyzer was a horse in a dream an x of mine had. she raced so fast she started to fly, then turned into a flock of ravens, and disappeared. the first time i ever saw my anne, she was running across a couple of acres, and saw something on the ground and leapt into the air, startling a bunch of birds, who flew almost like an explosion up behind her, and she just looked so powerful and surreal. so she got the name, (shes not registered or anything, but its her full name when people ask), and i got the "handle"


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Go Speed Racer, go Speed Racer, go Speed Racer, GOOOO!!!! :happydance:


 
oh no, did I just enable. :wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> When I registered I purposely left it all lower case to see how it would be perceived.


even though it does not have two "T"s, I read it as wet train....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^ that's a new one


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, TinyLiny, this entire time I've been one of those that call you TinyLily O_O blame my dyslexic brain! I used to read the name Chloe and "Cole' too. Maybe I ought to go back to kindergarten 

Everyone wonders about my username, as I use it for a lot of things xD I wish I had a logical answer for it, but I honestly don't....

I've always been fascinated by greek mythology and legends, and one day I was reading a story about a greek supernatural that grew up being raised by animals. He cared for them and they cared for him. They called him edniku, or endiku- depending on the person telling the story. I loved the sentimental idea of that, and it sort of fit my personality since people have always called me an animal listener and I love to learn how to correctly communicate with animals, so calling myself Endiku sounded perfect. It stuck xD


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

i read we train myself! and your signature line makes me chuckle every time I see it LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh I always love these threads ha! Well mine is the name I show my mare under. When I got her she was already named "Sandie" which I thought was cute so I kept it  so I wanted to come up with a show name that could be shortened to Sandie but that meant something to me. I have always loved the poem "Footprints in the Sand" so I took that and changed it to Hoofprints 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

LeafOnTheWind said:


> I was watching Serenity when I made my account. Wash has this line when he is flying Serenity (spaceship) where he says "I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I soar". The way he flew was very graceful, in a way, and I want that from my riding. Thus, LeafOnTheWind


Way to make me cry - again  I can't watch the movie anymore at all xD I just rewatch the show over and over - I'm even using the opening theme song for the first dance at my wedding ^^


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm loving all these explanations... they make me giggle :lol:



Speed Racer said:


> Well pish, I was being LOGICAL._ All_ rain is wet, so why would you have a redundant user name? :wink:


Nah, not all rain is wet... Me and a friend worked this out one soggy day: theres wet rain and dry rain. Wet rain is that really fine stuff that gets you soaked to the skin in a matter of minutes, dry rain is the stuff that looks heavy but when you stand in it you don't get all that wet! Yeah, it doesn't make sense now, but it did when we were 11, and for me and my friend its kind of stuck as a private joke... :lol: I was pleasantly suprised when I came on HF and saw someone called wet rain. Makes me smile everytime cz I remember all the silly stuff I got up to as a kid 

My name came from the fact that origionally I was going to call my self Alli'sHuman but it looked like 'all is human' cz i couldn't put an ' in it and 'all is human' was wierd :-| so then I decided my life revolves around Alli, like she owns me, and she sometimes gets the better of me because shes so **** clever, so Owned By Alli came about


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine is the name of my first horse. Not so original, really. However, since I got my most recent horse, I've often used the name 'Mister Fizzle' as my online name, which confuses a lot of people since I'm a girl. That's my horse's nickname - his name is Fitzroy, and his show name is Khalswitz.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine is the name of my show goat, and at the time she was really my best friend and I thought she was an appropriate name. Plus, I like the candy


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Well My Real Name is Lori  
Critter Sitter is One of my businesses

Lori's Critter Sitter. So I figured when I starterd here I would just used that as a handle

WWW.LorisCritterSitter.com


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> LOL, oh the confussion. I should have let this ride longer.


 I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Avi!!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha, some of these explanations are pretty darn funny! :lol:

I made it my username because, obviously, I'm horse crazy and I am a teen. I really regret doing that though because when I become twenty I'll have to make another account. Plus it's not the best username in the world anyway...I'll lose all of my posts and I'll have to re-do albums and EVERYTHING...ugg. Plus then I'll be a foal again. *sigh* 

If I could re-do my username I would choose TWHLvr, TWHLover, or G8tdHrsLvr.

Wow! This thread has been highly successful; 100+ replies in a day!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I joined this forum because I was in the process of preparing to move from Shropshire, England to Alberta, Canada. Rosie was my mare in the UK who I re-homed rather than bring over.

I wanted to retain some of 'who I had been' and I didn't know 'who I was going to be'.

Maybe if I created my username now I'd be.... Umm

Furryfriends Or

UkonAndRiley Or

AnEnglishGirlAbroad Or

RidingBothWays Or

51430 Or

LovingallWeathers



Who knows?!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

And, everytime I see "Littrella" I think "someone who is very literal--A 'littrella'"!! Duh!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

lol, I always know when telemarketers are calling, they ask for Mrs Literal. It's french & pronounced La-trel, my first name is Amy


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine is the name of my heart-horse, who is owned by a stud that I used to work for. I hope to one day own her, and have said if they ever sell her I [really] want first go at buying her!:smile: Shes a QH mare, who is paddock sound, but can't be ridden due to a paddock accident where she cut through both tendons in her back legs. Her dam's name was Constellation, and her half brother on her dam's side, was Super Nova, so all followed the astronomy theme.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mom used to play video games and used the name Kiarakitty. which comes from our first dog as a family that we named Kiara, and we had a cat named kitty.

so when i started gaming i used the name Lil-Kiarakitty 

then i dont like having such a long name so i shortened it down it lilkitty and i tack on a 90.. because.. well 90s were the best years


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine is the name I used for my dog training business - i taught search and rescue dogs, therapy dogs, also show dogs and did some movie/ad work.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok ill play. Even though I was only out of horses for about 4 years, nothing was the same as I remembered it. So when I signed up for the forum, I thought to myself, I am so out of the loop. Hence that became my handle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine is easy.....it is my horse's registered name....Hei Kountry Princess, barn name Kody. For anyone familiar with APHA and AQHA her sire is Scenic Kountry, and her dam was a Western Doc daughter.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have many pair of boots. Western, english, dress, irrigation, winter. Like them all.

I'll even drive out of my way on trips to check out what cool bootmakers are up to. Before I had children, all mine were custom made. Kids are way more interesting and fun, but I still like to dream about customs.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine is my 3 year old paint's registered name.  That is his butt you see in my avatar.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Back2Horseback said:


> AlexS had me wondering if her name was "Alesis", just written interestingly, or was her name "Alex" and the "S" was one of those Smiley/worried-face icon sort of things; such as this: :0S (hehe...)


Nothing that exciting. My first name is Alexandra, everyone calls me Alex and my last name begins with S. 
Really I have no imagination.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

A paradigm is an outstandingly clear example. Joidigm (joy-digm) is my run on of a clear example of joy. It is a new handle for me, one I created for HF. I no longer use my original handle, Miffed Misfit (fancy way of saying irked or annoyed outcast) as I feel I have outgrown it since creating it in my sophomore year of high school (Im 4 years out of school now and have a much different life style), although it is still my email addy.

Joidigm represents desire for joy, to be simply happy.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is after the registered name of my first horse, "Ms Northern Star", (the QH shown on the right) - I _love_ both of my girls, but only had Star at the time I joined the forum. It's also fitting for the N MI region in which we live and Star has always lived


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Equine Love?


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I would've never guessed some of these. Always had me pondering. Glad to know the back stories on some usernames.

Mine isn't deep or too hard to figure out but it does have a little back story. When I started riding I was young and pretty much fearless. My instructor told me I had a "wild heart" and it stuck.
A few years later, Gloriana, a country group released a song called "Wild at Heart" which I pretty much listened to nonstop for probably about a year.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My ranch name. I'm boring. LOL


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No one knew how to spell or say my name back in the day (nowadays it's more common so it's not hard) so they just referred to me in shows as "the girl showing that sorrel horse". And my trainer called my horse the "sorrel horse" instead of his actual name.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Mine is super boring "Eli" for Elizabeth, my first name, and "Rose" for my middle name. I usually am "LizRose" on forums, but it was already taken T.T


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

OMGosh! I just took a quick break from getting ready for work and read through some of these!! I love this thread!

I only have a minute right now...but I HAVE TO say something about a few handles...

1) Equinophile--Definitely one of my FAVE handles on HF! Always thought it was so CLASSY! Especially for a younger person to have picked...you're one bright chick! (totally PROVEN, as well, by consistently well-thought out posts and great advice)! You're a 40 year old highly evolved & intellectual horsewoman, trapped (lucky you!) in the body of a young woman-- You're going to go very far I'd imagine. :0) 

TinyLiny---LOVE your handle, too!! I love the rhyming nature, and, I was WAAAY OFF, because even though you don't probably even DO ALL PENCIL drawings...I remember REALLY LIKING your art when I first signed on to HF, SO, I assumed it had something to do with your art! Like you drew things using lots of "tiny lines"! How funny! D

Finally, to add to the discussion re: "wetrain"...Chalk up a point on the "We Train" side for me...thought you were a trainer and that was likely part if your business name!! Hehe...now though, I can only SEE: Wet Rain! So its "all good"... D

Way more people I'm dying to respond to! Hoping I can get to it at work tonight! (Good thing I have my priorities in line!) ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> My name is a childhood nickname. The "liny" comes from Caroline.
> I am often called "Tinylily" here by mistake.
> I am neither Tiny, nor a Lily.
> 
> Call me "Tiny". Makes me feel small, even if it ain't true.


I must admit, in my head I've always read your name as tin-ee lin-ee but Tinyliny makes much more sense.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine represents the horse I learnt to ride on and my dog that recently passed on.(RIP) I created it like two years ago as like a game name and it's just stuck.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Analisa Paralyzer was a horse in a dream an x of mine had. she raced so fast she started to fly, then turned into a flock of ravens, and disappeared. the first time i ever saw my anne, she was running across a couple of acres, and saw something on the ground and leapt into the air, startling a bunch of birds, who flew almost like an explosion up behind her, and she just looked so powerful and surreal. so she got the name, (shes not registered or anything, but its her full name when people ask), and i got the "handle"


Very ethereal story!! :0)

Your handle is, in my head, this mixture of really cool and kinda scary...the "paralyzer" part obviously!

I really like it though...ever see that movie "Sucker Punch"? I have LITERALLY NO IDEA WHY, but that's what your name reminds me of. I am WEIRD. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never seen the movie, but a sucker punch is something annie would do. Since then I've learned that she likes to chase birds. Geese, ducks and gulls are never safe in her paddock, so its most likely what she was doing that day 

i can believe how wrong i was pronouncing some of these!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I couldn't think of anything.but its true i am a girl and crazy about horses.and its umm how my friends introduce me to people.but i would like to change it but to much to do.id have to start all over again.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Arabians are my heart breed and Grace is my name of my heart dog =)


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine is quite boring, but I remember whatever else I wanted to use was already taken. So it became BarrelRacer23, 23 is my birthdate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

This is going to be a little embarrassing. 

Okay, so when I was younger I used to really love a book series called Warrior Cats. Kit names have a "-kit" suffix, apprentices have a "-paw" suffix, and warriors can have pretty much anything. When I was reading the books there were two cats named "Cinder" something that I really liked. Cinderpelt and Cinderheart. I used to roleplay a lot back then, so I chose "Cinderdust" as my name and a character of mine. I figured "dust" would've been an obvious choice for both of the cats and was a little disappointed with the lackluster "pelt" and "heart". I also thought it sounded pretty. 

Everyone called me "Cinder". Eventually I stopped roleplaying and stopped reading the series, and "Cinderdust" started to seem childish to me. So I just use "Cinder" now. I like the sound of it and it's rarely taken.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My friend loved the Warrior Cats book series. My handle means 'storm'. It suits my personality on most days.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I enjoy challenges that are seemingly simple tasks or questions, for example: Name three kinds of tissue paper other than Kleenex. Much harder than it seems. Another one I came across years ago was to name three kinds of permanent markers other than Sharpie. Turns out that Sharpie is one of those handles that is oddly rarely taken, and I felt rather clever when I started using it, which cemented it as my first choice.

LOVE some of the stories here.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine is easy, i'm a lady that loves horses. :smile:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to rp Warriors.  I had Mallowclaw and Sorrelstream! Haha


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Tarpan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Enough said, I think...


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

Would anyone like to guess at mine?????



Wyoming= where I live
Rally= my horse
Rallyracer= a rally race is basically a dirt track with obstacles and average cars fixed up to be not so average race cars.  
I love pretty much any kind of racing so I guess my name has multiple meanings
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

mines my QH ive owned going on 6 years, hes stubborn and some days i think i should have sold him a few years ago but then i think no one else could deal with his... quirks, hes stubborn and half the time wont listen but hes a sweety and caring and willing to anything if asked nicely.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Before I could have real horses, I had Ford Mustangs...Steeda is a Mustang racing company. UNH is where I went to college, and 32 is my lucky number.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

steedaunh32 said:


> Before I could have real horses, I had Ford Mustangs...Steeda is a Mustang racing company. UNH is where I went to college, and 32 is my lucky number.


I always pronounce your name as 'Steel Dawn' in my head. I know there's no L in it, but my mind insists there is!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fulford is my horses show name and 15 is my favorite number... not very original


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I have two ponies, Star and Spots On Fire (aka Putts)... So Yeah... Double 's'


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I will just keep everyone guessing. A little wicked? Maybe


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I loved reading through all of these great stories! Mine is a nickname that I picked up about 26 years ago in the Marine Corps. It's a long story, but if you've ever seen the original "Walking Tall" movie, the gambling casino/bar in the movie is actaully called the lone pine bar, and that's where I got my nickname. Some drunk guy couldn't remember my name, and he kept asking me my name all night long, and I got ****y with him and the last time he asked, I answered, "mother F*&^in' Ed"! Well, that was a mistake. He proceeded to call me "Mother F*&^in' Ed" all night long. When we went back too work the next day, my buddy told everybody about it, and MFED stuck for the rest of my career in the Marine Corps. It was altered to include my birth year when I got my first AOL account, and it's been my on-line handle since the mid eighties. I even had it put on my liscence plates in North Carolina and California. One day, the General's wife pulled up next to me at a stop light and asked what it meant, and I told her she didn't have to use too much of her imagination! She thought it was hilarious! I still stay in touch with many of my old friends from the Marine Corps and they all still call me MF Ed. I'll be affectionately called a "Mother F&^%er" for the rest of my life! It's a burden I must carry! LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

A at on Nike's "just do it" campaign. 

... I'm a hunter/jumper rider, though... I just realize the importance of dressage in training 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

